# John Deere lx277 help



## Coreyjohnson (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a lx277 that is roughly 11 years old. It doesn't have a lot of hours (approx 520) it recently started acting like it was missing. I changed the spark plugs and had no luck. I had weak spark from one of the coils so I changed one coil and still seem to be lacking power. When I start the mower it sounds ok, not great but ok. I can rev it up and start the too and it is extremely slow to get back up to rpm. Then as I drive it been on concrete it will lose power and you can hear the rpms drop off. As soon as I stop moving they pick back up. Anyone had this issue and any advice or help is greatly appreciated


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check to see if the battery is charging,and also check the solid state ignition module.
Check the spark,when this happens,to see if the spark is going from blue (strong), to orange(weak).
Is the fuel fresh,and is it reaching the carb ok?
Check the choke,to see if it's sticking.
Spray carb cleaner around the carb/intake mounting flanges,to see if it's leaking air.


----------



## Coreyjohnson (Jul 1, 2014)

I've checked for air leaks, and I know the gas is good, the battery is charging good. So I need to check the solid state ignition. Keep the ideas coming, they're greatly appreciated


----------

